# What might you bring to a 1950's dinner party?



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

As we look ahead to the New Year, wouldn't it be fun to look back at some retro recipes from the 50's? (Some of these made it well beyond that decade!)



So how about this Tangy Tomato Aspic to start things off. (You don't really need to post recipes unless you want to.)



[h=3]*Tangy Tomato Aspic Recipe:*[/h]
Print


*Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 0

Yield: 4 to 6 servings


*
[COLOR=#4A4A4A !important]Ingredients:
1 1/4 cups boiling water
1 (3-ounce) package regular lemon-flavored gelatin*
1 (8-ounce) can tomato sauce
1 1/2 tablespoons wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon finely-minced onion
1/8 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
Ground cloves to taste
2 cups diced celery
Lettuce
* If you are cutting calories, use sugar-free lemon-flavored gelatin

[COLOR=#4A4A4A !important]Instructions:[/COLOR]
In a small bowl, pour boiling water over gelatin, stirring until dissolved.  Stir in tomato sauce, wine vinegar, salt, onion, hot pepper sauce, and cloves; refrigerate until slightly thickened but not set.
When slightly thickened, remove from refrigerator and stir in diced celery.  Pour into a 4-cup mold.  Refrigerate until firm.
To serve, unmold onto a bed of lettuce.
NOTE:  I usually need to double this recipe for my family.
Makes 4 to 6 servings.

*Tips to unmold gelatin:*
Allow gelatin to set until completely firm, several hours or overnight.
Before unmolding, dip knife in warm water and run knife around edge of gelatin to loosen.
Dip mold in warm water, just to rim, for 10 seconds.
Lift from water and gently pull gelatin from edge of mold with moist fingers.  Place moistened serving plate on top of mold.  Gently remove mold.




[/COLOR]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2016)

Five cup salad.

1 cup mini marshmallows
1 cup mandarin orange segments, drained or 1 cup seedless grapes
1 cup pineapple tidbits, drained
1 cup shredded coconut
1 cup sour cream

Mix together and chill for 4 or 5 hours until the marshmallows begin to melt and disappear.

Or

A crock pot of miniature meatballs in a sauce made with equal parts currant jelly and bottled chili sauce.


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2016)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 30, 2016)

My Mom would always make an up side down pineapple cake.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2016)

The menu above has White Cake with Lemon Sauce as a dessert, it reminded me of Cottage Pudding with Nutmeg Sauce.

Cottage Pudding is a simple one egg cake and the nutmeg sauce is just sugar, cornstarch, nutmeg, boiling water, a little vanilla extract, combined and cooked until the sauce thickens and clears, stir in a small piece of butter at the end.  Nutmeg sauce is also great on leftover fruitcake that has been wrapped in foil and warmed in the oven.

A great dessert on a cold winter night when you don't have much in the way of groceries to work with.

and a little Ronnie Milsap...


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 30, 2016)

Rice Krispies Treats







(Rice Krispies Treats were invented in 1939)


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 31, 2016)

There's always room for Jello with whipping cream and stuff added in. It's been ages since I've eaten anything like this. Actually, it looks kind of good.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 31, 2016)

Things on sticks, like bits of pineapple and ham, mini sausages, stuffed cherry tomatoes and stuffed pea pods, chequerboard sandwiches, Whole hams with the bone sitting in special porcelain ham holder, chicken vol a vents.  If in the UK  in 1950 there were still some things on ration from the war.Eggs  and cream were not derationed till 53,butter, fats, cheese and  meat in 54 so maybe a few jars of assorted pickles or rhubarb and custard  might be taken!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 31, 2016)

I'll bring the Jiffy Pop .. (1958)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2016)

I loved the white codfish gravy my grandma use to make. Pour in on boiled potatoes. Yum....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I loved the white codfish gravy my grandma use to make. Pour in on boiled potatoes. Yum....



Another fan of codfish gravy!

It used to be an inexpensive meal, now it's a luxury.  I'm amazed that some companies still put it up in the little wooden boxes with the slide tops, my grandfather had several of those in his workshop to hold various bits and pieces.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 31, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I'll bring the Jiffy Pop .. (1958)
> 
> View attachment 34512



Hazy Davey, I forgot all about Jiffy Pop. It's what we did before microwaves!  And it always seemed to burn on the bottom.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 31, 2016)

A Frosted Sandwich Loaf.  I've never actually seen one of these prepared but they look interesting. Did anyone here ever make one?


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes I have made many the last one was just about 4 months ago


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> Yes I have made many the last one was just about 4 months ago



What kinds of fillings did you use? And frosting?


----------



## jujube (Dec 31, 2016)

Molded lime Jello with shredded carrots, raisins and crushed pineapple in it was my mom's go-to dish for the 1950's.  I hated it then and I'm pretty sure I still hate it.  

And, yes, the "frosted sandwich loaf" was a bridal shower staple in the 1950's in my town.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

RadishRose said:


>



Those hot dogs in the beans look almost pornographic. :lol:


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

Ewww! Scooped out bologna stuffed with mashed peas, gelatin and mayonnaise? Please tell me this was just an ad and nobody ever tried it in real life!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2017)

Some of those ration point meals seem pretty silly these days.  This one is for a Crown Roast made with hotdogs and sauerkraut, I've seen others that used bread stuffing instead of the kraut!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

Does this win the prize for truly disturbing dishes from the 50's and 60's? That green thing looks more like a tumor than a main course!  :stirthepot:


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 4, 2017)

BlondoeBoomer, re the layered loaf. You can use whatever you like really as long as it is something not to wet and it is made into a pread. Chopped ham with pickle and mayo with or without other bits like chopped celery etc, egg salad again with what you prefer, tuna, I only use Albacore and seasonings, shrimp or crab, devilled mam from a can blends in well, corn beef from a can with put through a chopper is OK . The frosting is mostly cream cheese bit with a bit of sour cream to soften it, about 2 tablespoons to an 8 ounce packet.

I mostly make my own bread and for this I would use a pulman man to get it very squared but a bakery would do that, don't buy the bread with a domed top, get a true sandwich loaf, and get them to cut it lengthwise, you need  to decide how many layers you are making, some folks repeat the layers . some just do three. You will need a bottom a top. I use seven slices of bread lengthwise, after discarding the crusts. Butter one side only  for first slice and place  slice on platter, use half of first filling, add another  buttered layer  this one buttered both side, then a different filling, repeat till all three fillings have been used twice, only butter the last slice on the side that is on top of the last filling. I find it easier to do it all with almost frozen bread especially if it is very fresh.  Frost with cream cheese mixture all over sides and top then if to wish pipe a fancy edge around like a cake  and garnish with cherry tomatoes or whatever..in a rush now, visitor just turned up get back to em if you need more XX Jeannine


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> BlondoeBoomer, re the layered loaf. You can use whatever you like really as long as it is something not to wet and it is made into a pread. Chopped ham with pickle and mayo with or without other bits like chopped celery etc, egg salad again with what you prefer, tuna, I only use Albacore and seasonings, shrimp or crab, devilled mam from a can blends in well, corn beef from a can with put through a chopper is OK . The frosting is mostly cream cheese bit with a bit of sour cream to soften it, about 2 tablespoons to an 8 ounce packet.
> 
> I mostly make my own bread and for this I would use a pulman man to get it very squared but a bakery would do that, don't buy the bread with a domed top, get a true sandwich loaf, and get them to cut it lengthwise, you need  to decide how many layers you are making, some folks repeat the layers . some just do three. You will need a bottom a top. I use seven slices of bread lengthwise, after discarding the crusts. Butter one side only  for first slice and place  slice on platter, use half of first filling, add another  buttered layer  this one buttered both side, then a different filling, repeat till all three fillings have been used twice, only butter the last slice on the side that is on top of the last filling. I find it easier to do it all with almost frozen bread especially if it is very fresh.  Frost with cream cheese mixture all over sides and top then if to wish pipe a fancy edge around like a cake  and garnish with cherry tomatoes or whatever..in a rush now, visitor just turned up get back to em if you need more XX Jeannine



Going with fillings that kind of go together, like ham salad and egg salad sounds good. Using bread that's almost frozen sounds like an easier way to assemble it, keeping the slices from getting mashed while applying the spreads. I can't believe I've never seen one of these and everyone else has. (I asked a couple of business associates and they knew what they were.) It sounds interesting. I'm going to have to try one one of these days. Thank you for the explanations and instructions.


----------



## dona (Jan 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried making Chicken Pot Pie, this was my favorite when I was a child.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2017)

dona said:


> Has anyone ever tried making Chicken Pot Pie, this was my favorite when I was a child.



I usually make a chicken or beef stew and top it with a round of baked pie or puff pastry the size of the serving dish.  It is easier for me and it prevents the pastry from getting soggy.  Check the frozen food section or the dairy case of your local supermarket for some great pastry products that can be used if you are in a hurry.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 5, 2017)

dona said:


> Has anyone ever tried making Chicken Pot Pie, this was my favorite when I was a child.



I luv Chicken Pot Pie!!   You've got me thinking of trying to make some, yum-ba.


----------



## IKE (Jan 5, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> I luv Chicken Pot Pie!!   You've got me thinking of trying to make some, yum-ba.



I like the turkey and beef......got two Marie Callender's beef and one turkey in the freezer now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 5, 2017)

I could not  eat that, it always looked like poop to me and after seeing the movie The Help I was sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> View attachment 34623
> 
> Does this win the prize for truly disturbing dishes from the 50's and 60's? That green thing looks more like a tumor than a main course!  :stirthepot:



Truly horrifying! Is that supposed to look like a Swedish flag? I'd say it wins.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 5, 2017)

How do I post a picture


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 5, 2017)

The picture with all the relishes in glasses with  silver plated utensils stuck in them..oh the taste of verdigris from the silver. I remember that so well.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 5, 2017)

IKE said:


> I like the turkey and beef......got two Marie Callender's beef and one turkey in the freezer now.



Me too IKE, I'm a big fan of the turkey and beef also.


----------

